# Noob 1st post. Humble collection



## WrxOwner (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow!!!! And my wife thought I had a lot of flashlights. The collections here are just amazing. My addiction started when I got a maglite AA flashlight when i was 12 as a gift, which I still have somewhere in my drawer back in the Philippines. And It just grew from there. I just started getting serious and particular with brands after i joined CPF and everyday-carry.com. So far here is my humble list of lights:

from L to R: costco 200 lumen (3 for $20 :thumbsup, brinkman, surefire G2, duracell led, maglite 2d, maglite 4d





new addition nitecore MT26




Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 20, 2013)

nice collection, welcome to CPF, hide your wallet


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 20, 2013)

LOL

Nice jump to the TM26.


----------



## WrxOwner (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks! I guess like a lot of us here. We start of being ok with "store bought lights". Then we stumble upon CPF and it goes crazy from there. hehehe.... 

Im really liking nitecore. I think they offer great performance at a great price. Im eyeing a nice edc from them next, and the SRT series is very tempting. Im hoping to learn a lot on this forum for my next light, sorry torch, purchase. 

I think my wife already hid my wallet...


----------

